# hydromann salt and sand spreaders



## hardscaper (Oct 15, 2002)

Has anyone used these salt and sand spreaders. hydromann.dk They have a dealer in Canada at www.easternfarmmachinery.com but I would like to speak to someone that has used them before. I am looking at the mini 80, mini60 and 300Sl. Any comments appreciated.Thanks


----------

